# Maui Ocean Club week for less than $3000



## gblotter (Apr 13, 2011)

Sign of the times - a Maui Ocean Club week (1BR, EOY, Ocean View) just sold on eBay for less than $3000.

See http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5726wt_905


----------



## ada903 (Apr 13, 2011)

At Xmas an annual one bedroom oceanview 1 bdr 2 bath went without a bid at $4,997.


----------



## ondeadlin (Apr 13, 2011)

With the fees what they are - and for a 1 bedroom - this doesn't surprise me in the least. I love that property and have stayed their multiple times, but I would never pay those fees. I'll take my chances on a trade instead.


----------



## Bee (Apr 14, 2011)

I think MOC's 1 br. units maintenance fees are becoming too high like MKW's 1br. units. The two bedrooms still are good values for trades and rentals, but the 1 bedrooms are high.


----------



## Cobra1950 (Apr 14, 2011)

What are the fees?


----------



## ondeadlin (Apr 14, 2011)

I believe more than $1,600 annually for a one bedroom, half that for an EOY.


----------



## banquopack (Apr 15, 2011)

Bee said:


> I think MOC's 1 br. units maintenance fees are becoming too high like MKW's 1br. units. The two bedrooms still are good values for trades and rentals, but the 1 bedrooms are high.



Yep, the difference between the fees for a 1br and 2br are minimal.  Much better deal to have the 2br.


----------



## gblotter (Apr 19, 2011)

Maui Ocean Club week (2BR, Original Building, Mountain View, Annual) just sold on eBay for $7,600.

see http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1574wt_905

There were $2,157 in overdue fees, so that adjusts the price upward to $9,757.

Good deal?  Overpriced?  About 1/3 what we paid (overpaid) for our similar developer week.


----------



## gblotter (Apr 20, 2011)

Not surprisingly, $5997 proved to be too expensive for this 1BR week (1BR, Original Building, Ocean View, Annual).  No takers on this eBay auction.

see http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5742wt_905


----------



## nygiants11991 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yep, I purchased from the developer too, this same week and paid a lot more!!!  



gblotter said:


> Maui Ocean Club week (2BR, Original Building, Mountain View, Annual) just sold on eBay for $7,600.
> 
> see http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1574wt_905
> 
> ...


----------



## malago (Apr 20, 2011)

Back in 2006 I purchased a 2BR/3Bth OV EOY for $20K.


----------



## erixunz (Apr 21, 2011)

*Trading Maui Ocean Club for Ko Olina?*

Great thread. Thanks to everyone for their responses about pricing for Maui Ocean Club as I've been looking at making a re-sale purchase for a Marriott Hawaii Property and this seems like the best deal.

One question, how easy would it be to trade in my week from Maui Ocean Club to Ko Olina?  Would it be limited to off-peak times?


----------



## gblotter (Apr 21, 2011)

erixunz said:


> Great thread. Thanks to everyone for their responses about pricing for Maui Ocean Club as I've been looking at making a re-sale purchase for a Marriott Hawaii Property and this seems like the best deal.
> 
> One question, how easy would it be to trade in my week from Maui Ocean Club to Ko Olina?  Would it be limited to off-peak times?


I've traded my 2BR Maui Ocean Club for 2BR Ko Olina the last two years.  It was an easy trade.  But both of those trades were done under the old weeks model.  No idea how hard/easy it might now with the introduction of the new points system.  Much of the Ko Olina inventory is now in the DC trust.

If you like Ko Olina, I would recommend buying Ko Olina.  Perhaps you have read in other threads that Maui County is targeting timeshare owners with some pretty brutal property taxes.  Maui Ocean Club maintenance fees are already quite high and may become prohibitive in the near future because of the property tax issue.

More info here: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145121
and here: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143327


----------



## gblotter (Apr 28, 2011)

eBay prices continue to drop for Maui Ocean Club.

Now $2026.00 for an annual 1-BR Garden View week.

see http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5373wt_1139


----------



## GaryDouglas (Apr 29, 2011)

*Ouch...*

This 1 bedroom, 2 bath, annual ocean view just went for $4,150 on ebay...


----------



## larryallen (Apr 29, 2011)

With those crazy taxes they will continue to drop in my opinion.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 29, 2011)

larryallen said:


> With those crazy taxes they will continue to drop in my opinion.



That may be for one bedroom units, but 2BDRM OV and OF units are still very valued and are going up in price. You cannot even find either of those on ebay because owners don't have to sell at bargain prices for those categories. 

I wouldn't consider buying a 1BDRM OV or OF unless it was under $2500 because the value over renting is very thin, however 2BDRM OVs and OFs are a different story.


----------



## pefs65 (Apr 29, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> That may be for one bedroom units, but 2BDRM OV and OF units are still very valued and are going up in price. You cannot even find either of those on ebay because owners don't have to sell at bargain prices for those categories.
> 
> I wouldn't consider buying a 1BDRM OV or OF unless it was under $2500 because the value over renting is very thin, however 2BDRM OVs and OFs are a different story.



Joe:

As a fellow owner of a 2br OV, I am very glad to hear your opinion and very happy about it to.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Apr 29, 2011)

Joe, as an owner of a 2bd OV I agree, I rarely if ever see 2bd OV or OF on Ebay. Even 2bd GV are rarely on Ebay.


----------



## gblotter (Jun 20, 2011)

As discussed earlier in this thread, 1BR resale prices at Maui Ocean Club have been soft for some time now.

That softness is now manifest in the 2BR units as well.

A 2BR EOY Mountain View week on eBay received zero bids at $4000.

see http://cgi.ebay.com/170655556572?ru...id=m570.l2736&_nkw=170655556572&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

The bad economy, expensive airfares, high maintenance fees, and unfair Maui County property taxes are having an impact it seems.


----------



## larryallen (Jun 20, 2011)

gblotter said:


> As discussed earlier in this thread, 1BR resale prices at Maui Ocean Club have been soft for for some time now.
> 
> That softness is now manifest in the 2BR units as well.
> 
> ...




Mountain views especially hard hit I believe.


----------



## lisae (Jun 21, 2011)

Just an FYI..I received a phone call today regarding the Ebay ad mentioned above..I sold it for my sellers for $3500..


----------



## gblotter (Jul 18, 2011)

gblotter said:


> eBay prices continue to drop for Maui Ocean Club.
> 
> Now $2026.00 for an annual 1-BR Garden View week.
> 
> see http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5373wt_1139


Priced at $499, there were NO BIDS for this EOY 1BR Garden View week (with low closing costs too).  Quite alarming - this has to be a new low for Maui Ocean Club.

see http://cgi.ebay.com/130546600846?ru...nkw=130546600846&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_5309wt_1185


----------



## JeffW (Jul 19, 2011)

Part of the reason for low t/s costs could be the increases in airfare to get out there.  May not have a lot of interest in an Hawaiin timeshare at any price if you're looking at $$$ for airline tickets out there.

Jeff


----------



## NEGreyhound (Jul 19, 2011)

gblotter said:


> Priced at $499, there were NO BIDS for this EOY 1BR Garden View week (with low closing costs too).  Quite alarming - this has to be a new low for Maui Ocean Club.
> 
> see http://cgi.ebay.com/130546600846?ru...nkw=130546600846&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_5309wt_1185


This unit has already been relisted and has higher bids. There may have been some kind of foulup on the original post.


----------



## dag2 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Island view?*

In regards to the Maui Ocean Club, what is the difference between a "mountain view" and an "island view"?  Besides "ocean view" and "ocean front", how many views does this resort have?  My one and only stay had a view over looking the tenis court with the mountains in the background.


----------



## gblotter (Aug 3, 2011)

dag2 said:


> In regards to the Maui Ocean Club, what is the difference between a "mountain view" and an "island view"?  Besides "ocean view" and "ocean front", how many views does this resort have?  My one and only stay had a view over looking the tenis court with the mountains in the background.


Others have previously posted a helpful graphic which shows quite effectively the location of the different view categories in each building at Maui Ocean Club.  Perhaps someone will re-post that graphic here.

To your specific question ... I am aware of four different view categories at Maui Ocean Club.

Ocean Front
Ocean View
Mountain View
Island View

The Island View units are in the low-rise Maui Wing of the original building, and they face the golf course.  I believe all of those Island View units are 1BR.  The Island View units are less-desirable than the Mountain View units because they occupy the lowest floors and also have the disadvantage of traffic and parking right outside the window.


----------



## gblotter (Aug 3, 2011)

gblotter said:


> Others have previously posted a helpful graphic which shows quite effectively the location of the different view categories in each building at Maui Ocean Club.  Perhaps someone will re-post that graphic here.


Pictures are sometimes better than words.

Here is the graphic - see http://community.webshots.com/photo/fullsize/2869420210075946734VtkTRa


----------



## dag2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Gblotter, thanks for the prompt response!  You gotta love this forum and the "tuggers" who make it work.  Thanks to everyone.


----------



## dag2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Are the units deeded to a particular tower or wing, or is it pot luck when you purchase on the "second hand" market?


----------



## gblotter (Aug 3, 2011)

dag2 said:


> Are the units deeded to a particular tower or wing, or is it pot luck when you purchase on the "second hand" market?


The units in the original building are deeded separately from the units in the Lahaina tower and Napili tower.  If you were to purchase a resale unit in the original building (that is mostly what you will see on eBay), you would never be assigned a unit in the Lahaina or Napili towers.  RedWeek.com is another source for resales, and they have separate sections for resale listings in the original building, Lahaina tower, and Napili tower.


----------



## dag2 (Aug 3, 2011)

I realize the Lahaina and Napili Villas are a seperate issue, but are the units in the "original building" deeded to the Maui Wing, Lanai Tower, or Molokai Tower?  In my opinion, an ocean view unit in the Lanai Tower woud be more desirable than an ocean view in the Maui Wing.


----------



## gblotter (Aug 3, 2011)

dag2 said:


> I realize the Lahaina and Napili Villas are a seperate issue, but are the units in the "original building" deeded to the Maui Wing, Lanai Tower, or Molokai Tower?  In my opinion, an ocean view unit in the Lanai Tower woud be more desirable than an ocean view in the Maui Wing.


Within the original building, the Lanai wing, Maui wing, and Molokai wing are all considered one inventory pool.  You can request a specific wing if you like, but there are no guarantees you will get it.  The only guarantee is that you will get a unit in your view category somewhere in the original building.

I have been told from multiple sources that the earlier you make your reservation, the higher you are in the pecking order for room requests. We bought a developer week and we always make our reservations exactly at the 12-month mark.  So far Marriott has been quite accommodating with our room requests.  For a resale owner, I can't say whether that would lower your priority for room requests (perhaps).


----------



## gblotter (Oct 1, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> 2BDRM OVs and OFs are a different story.


Indeed.  2BR Ocean View units seem to be faring much better.

see http://www.ebay.com/itm/160658066881

This the first 2BR Ocean View week I have seen on eBay this year.  It sold for $12,222 which seems like a very solid price (relatively speaking).

The seller listed it as a 3-day auction which I thought would hurt the final selling price (not enough time for the listing to be noticed by a wide audience).  Still, it was a very active auction with 39 bids.  Buyer demand seems to still be there for the right week in the right location.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 1, 2011)

gblotter said:


> Indeed.  2BR Ocean View units seem to be faring much better.
> 
> see http://www.ebay.com/itm/160658066881
> 
> ...



Yes we bought this one. The last one I saw on ebay sold in the $13s so ebay prices are settling but again ebay is a small fraction of sales so its hard to say.

To me Marriott Hawaii LOs, especially Maui are the cream of the crop so I know we can get good value out of this week . These weeks still rent very well so I have no concern about that. 

Our plan is to sell one of our other weeks and add this. So for probably a net of $4k we'll "upgrade" to a Maui LO.

Now my only concern is the seller, who has had some bad press on TUG lately. I've actually bought from him before and other than being slow it went ok.  I just need to stay on top of him and make sure they down screw something up.


----------



## gblotter (Oct 1, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Yes we bought this one.


Congrats Joe! - glad that a tugger got it.

You seem to own an impressive array of weeks.  Do you typically occupy that many weeks during the year?  Or do you own these with the intention of renting at a profit?

I think we're on the other end of the spectrum.  We own relatively few weeks and nearly always occupy our home resorts - rarely/never trade or rent them.  We just really like our home resorts.  We followed the old adage "buy where you want to go".

We have purchased two resale weeks.  I hear what you are saying.  One closed very quickly and smoothly ... the other less-so.  A little communication seems to go a long way, and sometimes that is lacking.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 1, 2011)

gblotter said:


> Congrats Joe! - glad that a tugger got it.
> 
> You seem to own an impressive array of weeks.  Do you typically occupy that many weeks during the year?  Or do you own these with the intention of renting at a profit?
> 
> ...


We rent all our extra weeks very easily at a "fair" rate and usually use 2 weeks a year.

A 2BDRM LO view unit at the Maui Marriott is still like money in the bank when it comes to renting. The fact is all my properites are. That is why I can carry them because they cover themselves and thensome.

Our dream is one day my honey and I will split our now 4 weeks and spent 2 months in Maui.


----------

